# Scrap foam is a terrible thing to waste



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

so..I'm using the pieces left over from larger projects to make smaller tombstones with all of our haunt helper's names on them. We'll use them as part of the display on Halloween night and then give them to each helper/family as a token of our appreciation. I got this idea from someone else and thought it was a great way to thank our staff.

I'll add little embellishments like spiders, bones, skulls, etc but here are a few in various stages. Still have 4 more to make.




























(I'll add that lewlew has become oddly suspicious of me as of late. Hope I don't scare him off!:smoking


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a thoughtful idea


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> (I'll add that lewlew has become oddly suspicious of me as of late. Hope I don't scare him off!:smoking


I'm sure you have no plans for his demise any time soon. He's too valuable as an accomplice


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I love that idea ... great way to say thanks. Nice work.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice idea!
Very thoughtful


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

What a terrific idea. They are coming out great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Always appreciated! The stones themselves are 1.5" thick. The piece I used had a bow in it, so all of these have a slight curve on the ends from front to back. The bases are 1" scrap. Just simply gluing the stones to the bases after routing them out. Once painted and aged they should look pretty good. Not going crazy with detail or fancy epitaphs, just the last names but I think they'll like them.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm sure you have no plans for his demise any time soon. He's too valuable as an accomplice


Suffice to say...I know where all the bodies are buried!!!!!:googly:

Jerry, I think they all look great and my kids thought it was hysterical!! Thank you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Suffice to say...I know where all the bodies are buried!!!!!:googly:


Well...maybe not ALL of them!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great idea - well done Jdubbya!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! Got three of them done to show an idea of how they came out. Added a couple little extras to dress them up a bit.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Lookin' good! This is all going to come together!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*two more done, both from scrap foam*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------

